# Which in your opinion is the best Z?



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm just curious on the legacy of the Z. I mean, the new Z is coming, if not already here, and there's a lot of hype about it. I just want feedback on what the best Z is at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I guess there isn't a best Z?


----------

